# XML Element `Class` wird nicht gelesen



## hirsra (4. Okt 2017)

Ich habe aus einem Schema mittels xjc Java-Klassen generiert. Im Schema gibt es eine Element mit dem Namen 'Class'. Daraus wird entsprechend eine Klasse mit diesem Namen generiert. Soweit so gut.

Wenn ich nun eine XML-Datei, basierend auf dem genannten Schema, demarshallow ist das Element 'Class' immer leer.(NULL-Pointer) Der Rest scheint in Ordnung zu sein. 

Kann das ein Problem mit dem Namen sein? Eine Klasse 'Class' gibt's ja schon in Java. Hat jemand eine Idee wie ich dem Problem auf die Spur kommen kann?

Rainer


----------



## VfL_Freak (4. Okt 2017)

Moin,

bei Java ist 'Class' ein Schlüsselwort !
Benenne Dein Element mal um ...

VG Klaus


----------



## mrBrown (4. Okt 2017)

VfL_Freak hat gesagt.:


> bei Java ist 'Class' ein Schlüsselwort !
> Benenne Dein Element mal um .


Sicher, afaik nur `class`?


----------

